# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Unos 50 nuevos cachorros de lince ibérico llenan de vida los centros de cría en cautividad

## F. Lázaro

http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20120404...d/513592.shtml

* Se espera que se produzcan más nacimientos hasta comienzos de mayo
* Supondría un récord absoluto en los programas de conservación de la especie
* El lince ibérico está considerado el felino más amenazado del planeta

DAVID SIERRA 
04.04.2012

La temporada de cría en cautividad del lince ibérico va viento en popa. De momento, según el Programa de Conservación 'Ex-situ' del lince ibérico, se ha registrado el nacimiento de más de 50 ejemplares -de los que sobreviven 40- y se esperan más partos hasta principios de mayo, cuando concluye el periodo de cría.

La cifra de nacimientos podría ser espectacular, aunque normalmente siempre suele reducirse más o menos a la mitad por la elevada proporción de mortalidad infantil que afecta a la especie y que en diferentes ocasiones ha superado el 40%.

No obstante, el número de muertes de crías menores de dos años se ha reducido en los últimos años, por lo que la temporada de cría en los diferentes centros de cría en cautividad en España y Portugal podría considerarse un éxito rotundo, si todo sigue su curso.

Hasta el momento, el centro que se lleva la palma es el de Silves, en Portugal. Según el Instituto luso de Conservación de la Naturaleza y la Biodiversidad (ICNB) desde principios de marzo han nacido 19 ejemplares de los que por ahora sobreviven 17.

Todos los cachorros están bajo la supervisión de los técnicos del centro y muchos de ellos no requieren la atención de los cuidadores para alimentarse, aunque algunos de los pequeños están siendo criados 'a mano'.

*Portugal, un gran aliado*

Este es el segundo año que se registran nacimientos en el centro portugués. En la temporada anterior, los cinco cachorros que habían nacido en sus instalaciones murieron a los pocos días.

En esta ocasión, sus responsables están esperanzados sobre las posibilidad de desarrollo de las nuevas crías, que proporcionaría un gran impulso al plan de reproducción.

Por ahora, los centros de cría españoles han acogido el nacimiento de 35 ejemplares y los expertos apuntan que la previsión para esta temporada es que hasta primeros de mayor se produzcan más partos, tanto en cautividad como en el medio natural.

El año pasado sobrevieron 26 cachorros, un nuevo récord en el número de ejemplares que han sobrevivido en una temporada. Dieciseis fueron 'entrenados' durante su primer año de vida por los técnicos de los centros para ser liberados en el medio natural, objetivo principal del programa de cría en reproducción.

*El número crece*

Hasta el momento, sin contar los datos de esta temporada, el programa de conservación del lince ibérico -que se inició oficialmente en diciembre de 2003- ha aportado 76 nuevos cachorros. 

Su objetivos principal a corto plazo es el de asegurar la conservación del material genético de la especie y crear, a medio y largo plazo, nuevas poblaciones de lince ibérico a través de programas de reintroducción.

Además, el felino más amenazado del planeta, el lince ibérico, cuenta con una nueva oportunidad para salvarse. La Unión Europea aprobó el pasado agosto un nuevo proyecto LIFE para su conservación, con un presupuesto de 34 millones de euros y un plazo de ejecución de cinco años.

Con el nuevo LIFE ahora son ya, al menos, 70 millones de euros invertidos en Andalucía durante la última década para evitar la extinción de este felino.

Según los últimos censos oficiales, realizados a finales de 2010, Andalucía sumaba 284 ejemplares de lince ibérico repartidos principalmente entre los territorios de Andújar y Cardeña (Sierra Morena) y en Doñana.

Los expertos reconocen que la desaparición del lince sería una pérdida terrible e irreparable para el patrimonio genético y la biodiversidad española, mientras que su reintroducción en el medio natural reflejaría una mejora medioambiental en la península ibérica.

----------


## REEGE

El otro día vi ésta noticia tan esperanzadora y que espero que los duros y costosos trabajos que se están manteniendo, logren mantener muchos años a ésta especie entre nosotros.
Un saludo y gracias por colocar éstas cosas que te ponen la piel de gallina.

----------


## REEGE

Una muy buena noticia y cerquita del Fresnedas y el Montoro...
http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/1733697/0/

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Una muy buena noticia y cerquita del Fresnedas y el Montoro...
> http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/1733697/0/


Pues ya saltarán los ecologetas diciendo que tiren abajo la presa del Fresnedas y la del Montoro, en alguna de sus múltiples alucinaciones...

----------


## culipardo

Que pena, uno de los linces que soltaron en Jaen y que había pasado a Ciudad Real muere atropellado en la carretera entre San Lorenzo y el Viso del marqués

----------


## culipardo

> Que pena, uno de los linces que soltaron en Jaen y que había pasado a Ciudad Real muere atropellado en la carretera entre San Lorenzo y el Viso del marqués


Se me ha olvidado poner el enlace:
http://www.lanzadigital.com/actualid...lto-45705.html

----------


## REEGE

No será ésta la noticia del año pasado, ya que no he oído nada en éstos días y me parece raro que en dos años hayan muerto atropellados 2 ejemplares en la misma carretera.
Espero que no y que sea el mismo del año pasado.
Éstos periodicos digitales te ponen siempre el día actualizado aunque sean noticias de otras fechas... :Frown: 
Un saludo.

----------


## culipardo

> No será ésta la noticia del año pasado, ya que no he oído nada en éstos días y me parece raro que en dos años hayan muerto atropellados 2 ejemplares en la misma carretera.
> Espero que no y que sea el mismo del año pasado.
> Éstos periodicos digitales te ponen siempre el día actualizado aunque sean noticias de otras fechas...
> Un saludo.


La noticia es reciente, el atropello fue el día 23 y el día 26 salía publicado en la página de la JCCM.   

http://www.castillalamancha.es/actua...-veh%C3%ADculo
Lo único positivo de la noticia es que los linces están pasando a la parte de Ciudad Real, cualquier día te encuentras con alguno en el Fresnedas.

----------


## REEGE

Una pena entonces... :Frown: 
Ya me gustaria a mi cruzarme con alguno por aquí, seria buena señal.
Un saludo.

----------

